# Fabulous 2018/2019 opening waterfowl weekend



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW WOW â€" LISTEN UP DUCK HUNTERS â€" WOW WOW

Opening weekend of the 2018/2019 coastal zone of Louisiana officially got under way this past weekend and if you hunt ducks get over here. As many years that I can remember this opening was the best itâ€™s ever been. Our hunters harvested over 500 of the fast flying waterfowl in just 2 days in our new 10,000 acre marsh. We have a few openings between now and the end of the first split (December 2nd) so call toll free 888.762.3391 and get the Ducketts to check availability.

This is the best time to experience our famous BLAST & CAST. What could be better than blasting away at ducks in the morning and catching fish in the afternoon? Opps I forgot to mention Miss Tinaâ€™s steaming hot gumbo in between. I refer back to WOW

Here are a few pictures and click here to see them all: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

